# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصة شيعي تائب . . ( غرائب وعجائب ) !

## الأمل الراحل

قصة شيعي تائب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنقل لكم قصة شيعي هداه الله إلى الحق ، ولا أعلم حقيقة مدى صحتها .
وإن تكن صحيحة ؛ فلماذا يصر الروافض على التقية ، وإنكار عدائهم وبغضهم للسنة ؟
إذا واجهناهم بما هو مكتوب في كتبهم ، قالوا : نحن لا نوافق على ما جاء فيها ؟!
المهم أترككم مع القصة :
بفضل من الله أصبحت مسلما .. بعد أن كنت شيعيا أكره الحق
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ... 
أقسم بالله العظيم أنني كنت شيعيا أبا عن جد .
.. وأحمد الله تعالى انه هداني للإسلام بعد ان كنت أغوص في بحر الظلمات والجهل والبدع .... 
مابال عقلي لم يكن يفكر ... ما بال قلبي لم يكن يطمئن للحق 
أكتب هذه الكلمات
والدموع تتساقط من شدة الحسرة والألم .. على الماضي على الجهل الذي كنت أعيش به
كم كنت أكره أهل السنه .. كم كنت أكرههم لأنني كنت أوهم نفسي بأني
عاشق لأهل البيت رضوان الله عليهم .... أما الآن .. كم أكره الشيعه الذين أغووني وأبعدوني عن الحق
أقسم بالله العظيم أنني كنت شيعيا لم أقرأ القرآن إلا لمرات قليله في حياتي .. ولم أكن أصلي ولم أكن أعرف أركان الإسلام حتى
هداني الله للحق وللدين الحق .. فأصبحت أبغض البدع والخرافات التي تملأ عقيدة أهلي
أدعوا لي بالهدايه فالقوم 
يحيطون بي من جميع الاتجاهات .. وأهلي مازالوا على غلوهم وحقدهم على أهل السنه أدعوا لهم بالهدايه يا رب العالمين..أطلب منكم ان تقبلوني بينكم أخ وصديق وأن تنسوا لي خطيئاتي وذنوبي .. وأن تدعوا الله ان يهديني أكثر وأكثر .
عندما كنت شيعيا 
الحمدلله رب العالمين .. اما بعد . 
إليكم قصتي بالكامل : 
ولدت في دولة الامارات في مدينه دبي بالتحديد من والدين هاجرا من ساحل فارس في قديم الزمان الى الامارات في الخمسينات .
. وقد نشأت وتربيت في الامارات في بيئه تعج بالقذاره الاجتماعيه .. فمن مشكله اجتماعيه الى مشكله اجتماعيه أخرى ..
والدي يعمل في التجاره كما هو المعهود في أهل دبي أن أكثر رجال الاعمال في دبي من الاصل الايراني او من الايرانيين انفسهم ... 
اما والدتني فهي ربة بيت طافت الخمسين من عمرها .. ولي أخوين أصغر مني وأخت واحده فقط ..... 
قصتي : منذ أن نشأت في دبي وأنا متعصب لعقيدتي بسبب النشأة التي نشأت عليها وأقسم بالله العظيم أنني صرت أكره أهل السنه أكثر من كرهي للكفار من اليهود والمسيحيين والهندوس ..! 
ومن خلال التربيه التي كنت أتلقاها في البيت وفي المدرسة الايرانيه الخاصه ... أصبحت لا أطيق نفسي عندما أشاهد رجل من رجال السنه او شيخ من مشايخ السنه او حتى من عامة الناس ... وألعن الساعة التي ولدت بها عندما أسمع أسم أبوبكر أو حتى .. وعمر بالتحديد ... 
وأصدق الله تعالى ثم أصدقكم أنني كنت كمن يكذب ويصدق نفسه في هذه الكذبه ... 
أما أبي فقد كان من أشد المتعصبين للمذهب الشيعي .. فبالرغم من انه ليس رجل دين الا انه كان متعصبا اكثر من رجال الدين .. ومتمسكا بالعقيدة الشيعيه أكثر من أسياده .. وكما يقال ملكي أكثر من الملك ....! وأقسم بالله العظيم أنه كان قد خصص لنا في منزلنا الكبير غرفه خاصة وضع بها دميتين واحدة لأبي بكر والثانيه لعمر ... ورتب لنا جدول يومي أنا وأخواني لندخل الغرفه وبأيدينا عصي و ( خازوق ) لنضرب بها الدميتين ونهينها في منظر وحشي مع تكرار السب واللعن .. وقد كان رد والدي لنا عندما نسأله عن الفائدة في هذا الشيء أن هذا العمل يقربنا الى الله تعالى والى أمير المؤمنين ؟؟؟؟ 
وأقسم بالله العظيم .. أننا كنا نملك في البيت كلب ( أكرمكم الله )سماه أبي عمر وقد كان يتفاخر به عند أصدقائه من الاجانب الهنود والبريطانيين ... وأذكر انه في يوما من الايام كان يداعب الكلب فقال له وهو يمسح على ظهره ... أنت عزيز علي فسامحني لأنني أسميتك عمر ] ( !!! ) .
حياتي كانت ظلام وظلم وجهالة وجهل ... كنت أتخبط في حياتي كالتائه في وسط الصحراء . لم أكن أعرف طريق المسجد الا في أوقات المناسبات والاعياد الشيعيه فوالله والله أنني كنت أذهب للمسجد فقط في ذكرى أستشهاد الحسين رضوان الله عليه وياليته كان المسجد !!
فالحسينيه هي مسجد الشيعه .. وأصدقكم القول ان الشيعه يكرهون المسجد ويحبون الحسينيات حبا جما .. ولولا التقيه لما بنوا المساجد ولأبقوا عقيدتهم على الحسينيات .
كان أبي ( هداه الله ) يعزم أسبوعيا أصدقاءه .. والغريب ان الاصدقاء هؤلاء كانوا من اهل السنه .. وقد كان يدخلهم المجلس متعمدا وضع صور العتبات المقدسه جنبا 
الى جنب مع صورة الكعبه شرفها الله تعالى ... وأخبركم وقلبي يتقطع ألما أنه كان قبل ان يحظر الماء أو الشاي او حتى العصير الى ضيوفه من السنه ... ( يتفل ) به ولو قليلا حتى لا يتغير طعمه إمعانا في كرهه الشديد للسنه .. وأقسم بالله انه في يوما من الايام قام و (تـبـول ) في العصير الذي أحضره للضيوف من السنه  .او من النواصب كما كنا وكان يسميهم  .
وأذكر أحد أقربائنا عندما كان يزورنا ويقوم أبي بإخباره عن هذا الشي وعن قيامه بالتبول في عصير اهل السنه . أن هذا القريب لنا يقول لوالدي بالحرف الواحد : بارك الله فيك .. شلون هذا الشي دا يقربك من أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه .
نعم من حقكم علي ان أثبت لكم بالدليل صحة كلامي هذا .. ولكن كيف .. أسألوني الأسئلة التي تشاؤون .. وملاحظه مهمه ..انا من الامارات ولست من السعوديه او من ايران .. انا من الامارات ولكن أصولي ترجع الى ايران .. 
وانشاء الله تعالى سوف أذكر الادلة تباعا من خلال حديثي إليكم .. 
قصتي :- 
أستمرت حياتي في تخبط وجهاله فمن بدعة الى بدعة 
أخرى ومن ظلاله الى ظلاله أخرى .. ولكن أهلي وقومي الذين أعاشرهم لا يعطون الفرصه لأي كان ..وضع تحتها ألف خط وخط .. لايعطون الفرصه لأي كان بالبحث والتحري او حتى قراءة كتب الطرف المخالف بالرأي والمذهب .. 
وأسألوا أي شيعي هذا السؤال وهو يجاوبكم ان لم يستخدم التقيه .. التي كانت تسري في عروقي حين كنت شيعي 
نعم ... توجد لدينا في الحسينيات وخصوصا في حسينيه الجعفريه التي في إمارة الشارقة المواجهة للبحر والسوق القديم في الامارة كتب شيعيه عديده وقرآن كالقرآن الذي يملكه أهل السنه ... ولكننا ... كنا نعتقد أشد الإعتقاد ان القرآن الذي بين أيدينا شابه بعض التشويه والتحريف من حذف للآيات التي تخص أهل البيت .. 
وإن لم نكن نعلن هذا على الملأ ولكننا كنا نخفيه في قلوبنا يوما بعد يوما .. مستخدمين التقيه حين ... والتهرب في أحيانا كثيره .... 
وسأقوم بإذنه تعالى بعد أيام بعرض بعض التربه الحسينيه على الطبيعه لكم في هذا المنتدى الطيب .. وفق الله أصحابه الى الخير يا رب العالمين ... 
المهم .. كنا نتعامل مع اهل السنه في دبي بشكل طبيعي بل وزيادة على ذلك نشكل معهم الصداقات والمعارف .. فقط لكي ندمر حياتهم شيئا فشيئا ..
فهذا من الأمور التي تقرب الى الله تعالى والى أمير المؤمنين رضوان الله عليه ... حتى أنه في يوما من الايام .. زارني شخص من اهل السنه يشاركني هواية جمع الطوابع في منزلنا .. وكنت أعلم بالموعد مسبقا .. فما كان مني ألا ان أوصيت أخوتي أنه ما أن يدخل صاحبنا الى البيت يقوموا هم بتمرير مسامير من حديد على سيارته الواقفه في الخارج والادعاء أن بعض الصبيه المشاغبين هم من قام بفعل هذا الشيء..والله شاهد على هذا الشي .. وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي زلاتي وخطيئاتي في تلك الفتره السوداء من حياتي ... انه على ذلك لقدير .. 
سبب هدايتي يا أخوان الله تعالى أولا وأخيرا ... ثم ....... كتاب عجيب غريب جدا جدا أنصحكم بقرائته وأعتقد انكم لم تقوموا بقرائته أسمه : 
كتاب الإمـــامة والرد على الرافضة .. للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني .. حققه الدكتور علي بن محمد بن ناصر الفقيهي ... كتاب عجيب .. عجيب جدا .. وأقوى كتاب على الإطلاق نزل في دول الخليج للرد على البدع التي للأسف كنت أؤومن بها سابقا .... أنصحكم بالحصول عليه ... لا أطيل عليكم ... سأكمل لكم قصتي مع هذا الكتاب ... وبعض الاحاديث الوارده به والتي شاب لها شعر رأسي.. وحقائق كثيره عن قومي لم أكن أعلمها ... الله يعلمها ..يعلم الله تعالى وحده أنني صادق في كلامي وان قصتي حقيقيه مائه بالمائه .. فوالله والله ثم والله أنني لا أرجوا الخبث والمكرأنما أنا هالك أنقذه الله من براثن أهل العمائم .. وفي المره القادمه سأخبركم القصص الغريبه التي تسمعونها للمره الاولى في حياتكم عن الشيعه .. وشهد شاهد من أهلها..
علاقة عوام الشيعة بالسادة من كل النواحي العبادية والتعاملية 
ليكن في معلوم الجميع من المسلمين ان العلاقه التي تربط السيد عامة رجال الدين بعوام الشيعه هي علاقه العبد بسيده , علاقة الخادم المنصاع بكل جوانحه لرجل البيت المحتكر المتغطرس الديكتاتور .... وليكن أخواني كرمكم الله أن علماء الشيعه والاسياد ماهم الا أداة لنشر الفساد والظلم والخبث والبدع بين صفوف الشيعه الاغبياء المصدقين لكل ما يقوله هذا السيد وذاك ....!!
ولا أخفي عليكم حقيقة إذا قلت لكم ان كل كل كل علماء الشيعه وأسيادهم يتجهون صوب عاصمة الظلم عاصمة الاباحه عاصمة الزنا عاصمة المتعه طـهــران.! 
ولا يجرؤ عالم شيعي أي كان أن يقول كلمة بدون موافقه المرجع الاكبر او ما يسمى بآية الله العظمى علي الخامنئي ... 
ومن يتجرأ ويفعل هذا الشي دون موافقه او مراجعه المرجعية الاولى للشيعه آيه الله العظمى علي الخامنئي فقد جنى على نفسه بالهلاك ، او بالابعاد او بالاساءة له في وسائل الاعلام المخلصه لرأس البدع والنفاق في طهران .. الخامنئي .... أهلك الله ظله .... 
ولايخفى عليكم أحبائي ... العالم الشيرازي الذي إغتيل على أيدي نظام إيران الذي يدعى أنه إسلامي وهو بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام ..
ودفن في ممر للمصلين بعد أن أنداس بالاقدام في منظر مهين للعلماء .. هذا هو إعتقاد النظام الايراني بعلماء الشيعه .. فهل نحترمهم نحن ؟؟؟ 
كنا نجلس نستمع للخطب التي يلقيها سادة الشيعه ومشايخهم . فيسرح تفكيري بعيد بعيد جدا جدا .
لان هذه الخطب الدينيه كنت قد سمعتها آلاف المرات من قبل وتنتهي بنهاية واحده لاغير. قصه مقتل سيدنا الحسين رضوان الله عليه . 
وتلطخ أيادي بنو أميه بدماء الحسين و و و ... بكاء ونحيب وصراخ وحالات إغماء ..... ثم ... سجاير !! 
يبدأ السيد بإلقاء الخطبه والمحاضره عن مواضيع مختلفه ( أنظر الخبث في الطريقه ) مهمه تهم المجتمع المسلم كما كانوا يدعون - كالاخلاق وإحترام فكر الغير وصلة الرحم والمحافظه 
على الصلوات و و ... وهذه مواضيع نعم مهمه لاغبار عليها أبدا ولاخلاف عليها في مجمل الحديث ... ولكن الغرض من هذه الاحاديث وهذه الخطب وهذه المحاضرات جميعها كان التذكير بمأساة الحسين ومقتله ... فترى السيد الشيعي يتحدث عن الموضوع الفلاني بإسهاب وبشكل جيدا يجعلك تصدق أنه من المؤمنين المخلصين لله فيكلمك مثلا عن ضرورة المحافظه على صلة الرحم .. ويربط هذا الموضوع بشكل تلقائي بموضوع ان صلة الرحم من بينها زيارة قبور وأضرحه الأئمه .. ومن بينها قبر الحسين .. فيقوم بعد ذلك مباشره بربط هذا الموضوع بموضوع ضرور تذكر مأساة الحسين فيبدأ بالبكاء - 
عفوا بالتباكي المفضوح على سيد الشهداء الحسين رضوان الله عليه .... ويطلب من الحاضرين - النائمين - البكاء معه ؟؟؟؟ 
علاقة غش وخداع وكذب وسلطه غير محدوده ... 
تجد أن سادة الشيعه لايجرأون ولا يتجرأون بالحديث عن البدع والخرافات الموجودة من وجهة الرأي الآخر. فيطرحون الموضوع ويحللون ويحرمون ويكذبون ، وبالنهاية تجدهم وقد أمتلأت عقولهم بالخبث وعقول الحاضرين بالكذب .. يحكمون على الطرف الآخر بالخطيئه حتى دون عرض وجة نظره ؟؟؟؟ 
يستغل علماء الشيعه وساداتهم الحالة العاطفيه بشكل كبير جدا جدا .. فتجدهم عندما يرون علامات الدهشه والتعجب على وجوه الحاضرين من كذبه جديده ومن بدعه جديده تجدهم يهرعون لتذكير الناس بمأساه الحسين .. وضروره تصديق كل كل ما يقال حتى دون دليل .... 
أكاد أقسم بالله العظيم أنني ومن خلال المحاضرات التي حضرتها لسادة الشيعه نادرا ما كنت أسمع حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ....؟ دائما الاحاديث كانت عن سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه .. 
او عن الحسين رضي الله عنه .. فاطمة الحسن رضوان الله عليهم اجمعين .... ديني كان دين أربعه فقط .. علي فاطمة الحسين الحسن رضوان الله عليهم اجمعين
أحبابي في الله تعالى .. يشهد الله تعالى أن مجرد التفكير في ماضيي كرافضي يجعلني أشعر بالتقيؤ والإشمئزاز . فحياة كلها جهل هي ليست بحياة , وشعائر كلها بدع هي ليست بشعائر , وعلماء لاهم لهم الا الخمس والمتعه والتدخين هم ليسوا بعلماء والإسلام براء منهم .... 
وكم بكيت وتأثرت وأنا أشاهد وأرى أبي وأمي وأخواني اللذين يصغرونني بسنوات وقد ذهبوا لأداء تلك الطقوس الشيطانيه التي يدعونها مراسم عاشوراء أو يوم الحسين أو مراسم العزاء في عاشوراء .. وكم يحزنني ويحز في قلبي وأنا أرى الشيعه وقد سقطوا في حفرة الجهل بدفعة من علمائهم الشياطين.. ولا أجد مشككا في كلامي إذا قلت لكم أنه في حسينية الرسول الأعظم في الإمــارات يختلط الحابل بالنابل ، والفتية بالفتيات والرجال بالنساء دون خوف من المولى عز وجل او حتى احتراما للبلد المسلم والذي أغلب سكانه هم من المسلمين السنه ..
يشترك النساء والرجال في مشهد درامي سخيف مضحكا ومبكيا في نفس الوقت , على الرغم من إدعاء أسياد الشيعه . بأن الفصل بين النساء والرجال قائم. يستغل رجال الشيعه ونسائهم هذا الموقف فيتعرفون على بعضهم البعض وينسون انهم جاؤوا الى هذا المكان لتأدية فريضه دينية كما يدعون ويزعمون والأدهى من ذلك انهم يتواعدون بالزنا بعد الانتهاء من هذه المراسم الممله التي تتكرر سنويا دون معرفتهم بفائدتها اللهم الا نداء من علماء الشيعه بضرورة إقامة شعائر الله والمسلمين وتقديم العزاء ؟؟؟ 
عظم الله لكم الأجر في مصابكم الجلل .... عبارة سمعتها وأسمعها في كل مناسبة تعزيه عند الشيعه ...
يتبادلونها وكأنهم يقنعون أنفسهم بأنهم أحق المسلمين بهذه التعزية وبأنهم على قربى بآل البيت وآل البيت رضوان الله عليهم برءا منهم الى يوم الدين .... 
عامة من في دول الخليج - ماعدا البحرين - يمارس الشيعه طقوسهم في عاشوراء دون ضجيج ودون إثارة للمشاكل والتشنجات , فضرب خفيف للقامات وبكاء خافت كي لا تسمع السلطات المحليه بهذا البكاء فتمنعهم من ممارسة طقوسهم الشركيه - لا اقصد بالبكاء هنا البكاء المعروف ولكنني أقصد عزاء عاشوراء - 
أخواني .. لا يخفى على الجميع ان الحسينيات الموجوده في دول الخليج ما وجدت الا الاخراج الناس من الفطره الى دين الغلو والشرك 
... وكم سمعت من قبل مجالس رجال الشيعه في الامارات وهم يمنون أنفسهم بمستقبل رائع للشيعه في منطقه الخليج .. فحذا حذار يا أخوان..علينا أن نرفع راية ( لا للرافضه ) ... واقسم بالله العظيم انني سمعت أحد مديري المدارس الجعفريه في دبي وهو يقول : سياتي يوما من الايام وقد تحولت هذه المساجد السنيه الى حسينيات .. وسياتي يوم من الايام يلعن فيه خطباء المنابر أبوبكر وعمر وعثمان ... سيأتي هذا اليوم قريبا .... وما تخطيط الرافضه للعراق بجعله مركزا جديدا للرافضه .. الا دليلا على كلامي هذا..أبوجــعفر - رجل في الاربعينات من عمره عراقي الأصل موظف في دائرة البلدية في الشارقه - مداوم على حضور صلوات الشيعه الخاصه -
متكلم لبق وذو علم بعلم الكلام يحب قراءة كتب الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله , ليس لحبه في بن باز ولكن ليجد ثغرة في هذه الكتب يطلق منها حكمه بكفر بن باز والعياذ بالله..سألته في يوما من الأيام ... هذه التربه التي نصلي عليها ونضع جباهنا عليها ... هل كانت موجوده في زمن النبي أم أنها أستحدثت بعد زمن النبي ... فقال لي بكل وضوح أنها كانت في زمن النبي ولكن ليس بصورتها الحاليه .. فسألته مباشره ودون تردد ... 
إذا كنت تقول ان النبي كان يسجد على التراب وليس غير التراب ... فلماذا نحضر نحن تربه نقول انها من كربلاء نسجد عليها وعليها نقوش ( علي ) ( الحسين ) (الزهراء)
هل كان النبي يكتب هذه الأسماء على التربه التي يسجد عليها أم ماذا ؟؟ 
فــبـــهت الذي كـــــفــــر .... 
عندما كنت شيعيا ... أرفض صوت العقل والمنطق .. لم يكن بإمكاني أن أسأل لماذا وكيف .. ومعظم مواقع علماء الشيعه التي تشاهدونها على الانترنت وتجدون بها صفحه للأسئله الدينيه العقائديه .. يقوم صاحب الصفحه بطرح الأسئله والأجابه عليها بنفسه .. لف ودوران وخداع عند علماء وسادة الشيعه .... 
يصعد الخطيب الى المنبر فتجد الجميع وقد غالبهم النوم لمعرفتهم السابقه بفحوى الخطبه ( مظلومية الزهراء ) ( أحقية آل البيت بالخلافه ) ( محبة آل البيت)
والكثير الكثير من المواضيع التي يقوم عليها دين الشيعه الإماميه ... فالشيعه يا أخواني الاعزاء يقوم دينهم على الامامه الاثنا عشريه فقط 
وعلى أحقية الآل بالخلافة وعلى السب والشتم واللعن .. وأعجبتني كلمه قالها السيد أحمد الكاتب أنه اذا ثبت انه لاوجود للامام الثاني عشر وهو المهدي المنتظر
لدى الشيعه فأن دين وعقيدة الشيعه تنتهي الى غير رجعه .. لأن دينا كدين الشيعه وعقيدة كعقيدة الشيعه تقوم اصلا على النظريات والقصص الخرافيه ... وأقسم بالله العظيم أنني عندما سمعت ماقاله الكافر علي الكوراني لعنه الله عن ان الملكه اليزابيث من نسل الرسول وانها من آل البيت لم أستغرب لأنني سمعت ما هو أشد وأغرب من هذا الشيء .. 
فؤاد الحلواجي في حسينية الرسول الأعظم في تاريخ 08-12-2002 قال وبالحرف الواحد أن ملك الجبال وقبل ان يستشهد الحسين نزل عليه وقال له
: أؤمرني يا أبن رسول الله وأنا أرفع جبال الدنيا وأسقطها عليهم , فقال له الحسين عليه السلام : لا تفعل , ولاتحرم شيعتي من فضل البكاء علي إلى يوم يبعثون ؟؟؟؟ 
إذا عقيدة الشيعه كلها تنحصر في فضل البكاء واللطم والتطبير وقصص كليلة ودمنه وألف ليلة وليله ؟؟؟ 
أولا أسم الطبطبائي لايمت لي بصلة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ... فأنا وإن تسميت بأسم عالم من علمائهم إلا أنني والحمدلله رب العالمين قد خلا قلبي من الكفر
والبدع والنفاق والتقيه .
... ولم أعد - والله يشهد - على كلامي هذا مؤمنا ولو بكلمه قالها علماء الشيعه عن الاسلام والمسلمين ,,,
, إن أردت أن تصدق فشكرا لك على حسن ظنك بي .
. وإن أردت أن لاتصدق كلامي .. فيكفيني شهادة رب العالمين لي ... والله المستعان .. 
كما قلت سابقا نشأت في بيئه شيعيه أبا عن جد ... 
وشربت من حليب الرافضه حتى أرتويت وكدت أموت من الأرتواء ... إلا أنني وبفضل من الله تعالى أصبحت مسلما .
. لأنني وبفضل من الله تعالى دائما ما أحكم عقلي قبل قلبي ... في كل شي حتى في الأمــور الدينيه .... 
يشهد الله تعالى أنني وبفضل من الله تعالى أولا وأخيرا - ثم - بفضل برنامج ونلقى الأحبه الذي يقدمه الأستاذ عمرو خالد على قناة إقـــرأ المسلمة .... 
صدقني قد ذرفت الدمع أكثر من مره على الرغم من أنني كنت شديد الكراهية للصحابة - وخصوصا أبوبكر وعمر - رضي الله عنهما - بسبب ما سمعته وأسمعه يوميا عن الصحابه من أفواه علماء الشيعه الرافضه وسبهم ولعنهم وتشويههم لسمعة الصحابة وسيرتهم التاريخيه ... وعلى الرغم من كل هذا وعندما بدأت بمتابعة برامج عمرو خالد ( بعيدا عن أعين الأهل ) بدأت الدموع تتساقط من عيني ( أقسم بالله العظيم) أنني أجهشت بالبكاء عندما سمعت قصة السيدة خديجه والخليفة أبوبكر رضي الله عنهما .... وسمعت قصصا لأول مره أسمعها مختلفة تمام الإختلاف عن ما سبق أن سمعته من علماء الشيعه من تجريح وتشويه للحقائق وتزوير للتاريخ الاسلامي ؟؟؟؟ 
عندما سمعت تلك القصص عن الصحابه من فم عمرو خالد بدأت أسأل نفسي وقد بدأت الأسئله تجول وتصول في رأسي كثيرا في الفتره الأخيره من كوني شيعي رافضي .. لماذا القصص الدينيه عندما يرويها علماء وأساتذه أهل السنه لا تحتوي على الغلو والمبالغه وأيضا تحتوي على الأدله من القرآن والحديث الشريف ...؟؟ ولماذا عندما نسمع القصص الإسلاميه التاريخيه من أفواه علماء الشيعه والأسياد لانجد الأدله من القرآن والحديث الشريف 
إلا ما ندر إن لم تكن تذكر بالأصل .. ونسمع ونرى الغلو والسب واللعن .. ونسمع نفس الأسطوانه التي يرددها علماء الشيعه مظلومية أهل البيت ؟؟؟ 
ماهذا الإختلاف الكبير بين علماء السنه وعلماء الشيعه ؟؟ 
ثم .. لماذا عندما أسمع القرآن بصوت شيوخ السنه تبدأ دموعي بالتساقط من عيني مثلا كالشيخ أحمد العجمي والشيخ السديس وبقيه مشايخ وأهل السنه .. لماذا أحس بأنها تخرج صادقه دون زيف وكذب وتقيه. ولماذا عندما أسمع لطميات الشيعه أحس بأن هذا الفعل الذي يسمونه شريعة من شرائع الاسلام لا يمت للاسلام بأي صلة وبأنه مضيعة للعقل والوقت والجهد الذي لابد أن ينصب لعبادة الله دون خلق الله والبكاء خوفا من الله بدلا من البكاء على موت خلق الله
هذه الأسئله وكثير وكثير من الأسئله هي التي كانت سببا في هدايتي لطريق النور والفلاح
هذه الأسئله وكثيرا من الأمور التي واجهتني في حياتي كانت سببا ولله الحمد والمنة في رجوعي لدرب القرآن والسنه النبويه الشريفة.. 
بإختصار حياة الشيعه : 
أن يكون ملما بكل أنواع السب واللعن والشتم لكي يتقن العبادة المسماة التقرب الى الله والأئمه بسبب أعداء أهل البيت كما يزعمون ... 
سألت نفسي ذات مره ... من يقول في صلاته كل يوم خمس مرات ( اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم ... وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ) ؟ 
هل يعقل أن يكون قائل هذه العبارة خمس مرات في اليوم ناصبي أو حاقد على أهل البيت وهو يصلي ويسلم عليهم. كما أنني لاحظت أن الشيخ عثمان الخميس - حفظه الله - في إحدى حلقاته في المستقله قال بعد أن ذكر أسم الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم) وسكت كما أنه قال ( صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ) .. إذا لافرق عنده بين آل البيت والصحابه وكلهم عنده سواء في المحبه والمقدره..
لايجوز لك كشيعي أن تفكر مجرد التفكير في البدع التي تملأ عقيدة الرافضه ..
فمجرد التفكير يخرجك من سفينة النجاة - كما يدعي علماء الشيعه - ويغرقك في بحر يزيد ومعاويه وناصبي العداء لآل البيت ؟؟ تفكير سقيم وهروب من الحقيقه؟
كما أنني سمعت شريطا كاسيت بعنوان الـرافضه للشيخ سعد البريك حفظه الله وقد تأثرت بما سمعت وأنصح كل شيعي إمامي أن يسمع هذا الشريط لما 
فيه من الأدله والكلام الطيب الذي يزيل الغمه ويكشف حقائق علماء الشيعه ؟؟ ويكفي الشيخ سعد البريك رعاه الله أن أتى بدليل لكل حجة من الحجج التي ذكرتها ضد الشيعه وعلمائهم .. 
,,’’,,’’,,’’,,’   .
القصة منقولة من منتديات وادي جازان كما هي من دون تصحيح نحوي ولا إملائي إلا بضع كلمات نظرا لطول القصة  .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

استغفر الله العظيم صورة مزرية ومخزية لواقع الشيعة !!
نسال الله لهذا الأخ الثبات ولنا العافية ..
أختي الكريمة شكر الله لك هذا النقل وجعله في موازينك الصالحة ..آآآمين

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يا أهلا وسهلا ومليون مرحب بـ شذى الجنوب .

بصراحة ما كنت أدري أن الرافضة ما عندهم عقول ، لكن عندهم حاويات لكل ما خبث .
يعني - وأنت والقراء بكرامة - قمامة .
الله يكفينا شرهم .
شاكرة لك تشريفك ودعواتك .

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

الله المستعان نسأل الله لهم الهداية

بارك الله فيكم

،

----------


## لامية العرب

الحمدلله الذي عافانا من معتقداتهم التي تدل على بهيميتهم
ونسأل الله لأخينا الثبات على الحق
بوركت ايتها الامل الراحل

----------


## أبومروة

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل 
نعم 
وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر
الله المستعان 
هذا غيض من فيض 
ماذا لو إعترف كبارهم وأئمتهم ؟؟
وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا 
هناك كتيب  مهم في الموضوع لمحب الدين الخطيب 
يكشف الكثير من خفاياهم الخطوط العريضة للشيعة

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

للرفع !!

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

لللرفع!!

----------


## جمال الجزائري

لا تعليق !!

بارك الله فيك

----------


## رحمة الحسناوى

> للرفع !!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة على رسول الله اولا الحمد لله الذى نجانا من هذه الظلمات واستغفر الله لى ولهم واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يهديهم الى الحق بالحق انها قصة جدا مؤثرة واتمنى ان يطلع عليها الشيعة فى كل مكان وتكون لهم عبرة وبارك الله فيك

----------

